# Game 74: Magic @ Heat (3/30/09 7:30)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Monday, March 30th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports​











*
VS*











Tough game vs Orlando but it is a home game so there's a good chance Miami can win this provided they play with a sense of urgency. Very important game seeing as the next 3 games are on the road (beginning at Dallas)and after that we have to deal with New Orleans, Boston, Atlanta, and Detroit as the grand finale.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its gonna be a very special night in Heat History on Monday.

Win one for Zo!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big game. We need to have so much energy to chase down their shooters, and we also need a bit of luck hoping they're off. We have a good chance if that happens.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Important game to see where we're at. We've been served by Orlando the last few times from memory.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gio just reminded me I need to go to Miami some time :laugh: dayum....

Magic are a tough matchup for this team. Theyre shooters are our weakness, and obviously Howard is a nightmare matchup for anyone. Theyve had trouble containing Wade so far this season, so if Wade can get off and someone of Haslem, O'Neal, Beasley and Chalmers needs to step up big if we are gonna take this one.

Itd be a massive win for our playoff hopes.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

every home game is big since we have so much road woes

hopefully the zo ceremony gets the team going, and we pull it off against a better team..... because if we lose, we may just be heading to their house in the 1st round.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm watching the Cavs-Mavs game and I really think we have a shot to beat the Cavs in the second round if we stay in the fifth spot and beat the Hawks, but I am worried about playing Orlando. They jack up three like nothing and obviously have th ability to just slam our centers down low... Our two biggest achilles heel. Hell, I'd rather be out west and play the Lakers first round than be in the east and play the Magic. We simply match up terribly with them and not even JO will negate the difference enough to make less worried.

I actually can't wait to see what the Heat do for the playoffs theme though. White, red, black, or what... Our last three playoff appearances have been awesome by our normally HORRIBLE marketing department.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tough game. Hopefully we can use the essence of the evening and pull this one out.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Mark Blount with more late game heroics tonight?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think he's away from the team for personal reasons again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice charge drawn by JO. Lee picks up his 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO

Nice pass by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the J

Wade and JO with 6 a piece

And JO draws another charge! This time on Dwight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

16-15. Not bad so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant get lost in transition D against this team or they'll find the open 3 pt shooter every time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, bad call.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Makeup call on the goal tend.

Stan Van Gundy needs to sit down. I wouldn't even consider trading Spo for him if given the chance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has gone cold all of a sudden.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

a lot of bad calls in this game. The NBA needs more ref's on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-21 Orlando after 1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We are way off on our shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami cant get anything going on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, we look terrible on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is way off tonight. Looks like the Pacers game all over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a play by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Orlando's bad turnovers are keeping us in this game.

Nice layup by DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great and1 by Jamaal!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

big KAT!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is getting killed on pick n rolls

Wow, dumb foul by Rafer. Mario gets 3 free throws.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I hate the Orlando announcers. They sound absolutely shocked the Heat are within 15... Much less tied.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just horrible, Mario...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

new rule, if you miss all of your free throws you get benched. this team doesn't understand the importance of hitting your ft's!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-43 Orlando at the half

That was some ugly, ugly basketball.

Mario's man to man defense has become a pretty big liability. Especially since lately he hasnt been scoring either.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Chalmers what the hell.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We've had a lot worse first halfs. Can't complain.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> I hate the Orlando announcers. They sound absolutely shocked the Heat are within 15... Much less tied.


lol. Glad I got good old Tony and Eric.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> We've had a lot worse first halfs. Can't complain.


We're lucky Orlando has played just as bad as us.

Woah, looks like Eddie Jones pack on some pounds :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Is there a feed online with Heat announcers? If I'm listening to homers, might as well be our's.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

i might get teary eyed here during this ceremony.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

what a great moment


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

watching Zo cry is making me teary


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*zo! Zo! Zo!*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy crap, Alonzo knew who Dorell Wright was? He _is_ a great guy!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Holy crap, Alonzo knew who Dorell Wright was? He _is_ a great guy!


lol. it was pretty funny he named Dorrell. First no less.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ceremony :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Very nicely done by the Heat organization!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Man this has been a tough first half to watch, i'm just happy we're up considering the Magic have 15 TO's in the first half. Of course when we need a boost offensively, Hedo is a non factor as usual. 

Did I see Tim Hardaway in the stands with his pink "I <3 Gays" shirt on?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

btw, this halftime ceremony went waaay longer than the 24 minutes it was supposed to last


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet move by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, back to back 3's by Lee.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Apparently that last one was a two.

Hmm, ESPN is still listing it as a two. EDIT: Changed it to a 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3 by the Magic...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Courtney Lee making a lot of rookie mistakes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another 3 by the Magic. ****!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's ridiculous that Rashard Lewis shoots open 3s against us better than he did in the 3-point shootout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we're scoring but cant get any stops


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Pietrus jacks up another bad shot.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Sweet Lew is WET right now! Timeout Miami!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, they are just raining in 3's now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> It's ridiculous that Rashard Lewis shoots open 3s against us better than he did in the 3-point shootout.


He also shoots contested 3s against us better than he shot open 3s at the 3-point shoot out.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

we are playing good, but theres nothing you can do when they hit all their 3's


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ugh. Damn these 3 pt whoring vaginas. :sarcasm:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> He also shoots contested 3s against us better than he shot open 3s at the 3-point shoot out.


Rashard Lewis is shooting 62.5% from 3 against us this season. Lame - if we catch them in the playoffs I bet he goes cold.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any particular reason we have had no Beas? 5 mins all game?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Two very impressive accomplishments tonight..

Dwight Howard the youngest to 5,000 Rebounds (also youngest to 1k, 2k, 3k, 4k), and Dwayne Wade the only person in NBA History to record 2,000+ Pts, 500+ Asts, 150+ Stls, and 100+ Blks in a single season. That's ****ing CRAAAAZY!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by JJ!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Like clockwork, our 2nd unit (Anthony Johnson) comes in and our lead disappears.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice job JJ, on both ends.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice end to the 3rd quarter, good minutes from Magloire and JJ right there. Nice activity and hustle.

Cant rest Wade here, absolutely cant rest him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Two very impressive accomplishments tonight..
> 
> Dwight Howard the youngest to 5,000 Rebounds (also youngest to 1k, 2k, 3k, 4k), and Dwayne Wade the only person in NBA History to record 2,000+ Pts, 500+ Asts, 150+ Stls, and 100+ Blks in a single season. That's ****ing CRAAAAZY!


Yeah that Wade stat is crazy but they didnt keep stats on steals and blocks until the '73-'74 season, so who knows if one of the old timers accomplished the same thing.

70-69 Orlando after 3

Great ending to the 3rd for Miami.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Two very impressive accomplishments tonight..
> 
> Dwight Howard the youngest to 5,000 Rebounds (also youngest to 1k, 2k, 3k, 4k), and Dwayne Wade the only person in NBA History to record 2,000+ Pts, 500+ Asts, 150+ Stls, and 100+ Blks in a single season. That's ****ing CRAAAAZY!


Nice stats. :clap: Congrats to both guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Like clockwork, our 2nd unit (Anthony Johnson) comes in and our lead disappears.


Well our Wade-less unit is about to start the 4th quarter so the MAgic should be able to make a run here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, where was the foul there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You cant start a 4th quarter, down 1, big game, with all reserves. You just cant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade3 said:


> Well our Wade-less unit is about to start the 4th quarter so the MAgic should be able to make a run here.


Yup, like clockwork...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, where was the foul there?


Looked like the refs just called one after Howard flailed his arms from getting stripped.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Dwight Howard with a rare pumpfake, if he would only do that more often...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The start of that quarter was just so obvious. I mean really Spo, you wanna win the game? Keep your best players in - playing 5 extra minutes tonight isnt gonna make a difference, cant believe we are at the end of the regular season and i swear this run at the 4th has happened in about 85% of our games - and still no changes.

Dumb stuff like this just annoys me.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Whoa. Was that...Daequan Cook?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by B-Easy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hedo is killing us this quarter.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

There we go.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Did Mario just shove Dwight out of bounds? :whofarted


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like UD got that cut he got in Cleveland re-opened.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Haslem didn't appreciate that cut on his forehead from Dwight Howard, but it wasn't intentional (I don't think)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Did Mario just shove Dwight out of bounds? :whofarted


Nope, that was Battie who acted as if Shaq pushed him


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Great posession Magic! Nice hook Dwight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone else close their eyes when Jamaal gets the ball in the post?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Pietrus just bought himself 2 more bad shots with that one!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They just arent missing from 3.

nice drive by Wade.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Kat is playing great, he always hustles, he is like a terrible Zo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade draws Howard's 4th foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Looks like that cut to UD's head was enough for the refs to start looking to call fouls on Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Mario2Wade!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, this would be a great playoff series. Especially since these two teams have never played in the postseason (I think)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade. Too quick there.

Sweet layup by Lewis.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Anyone notice Chalmers has been guarding Hedo on 4-5 plays.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Looks like that cut to UD's head was enough for the refs to start looking to call fouls on Howard.


Never mind.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible possession. How can you not give Wade the ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So that's a foul by Lee but the last one wasnt on Dwight?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Lee gets mugged at one end and no call, then picks up his 5th on the other...sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Makeup call there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!

Lets go D!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Lee gets mugged at one end and no call, then picks up his 5th on the other...sigh


They showed a replay, he didn't get touched.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So, has anyone else noticed the drop off on defense with Beasley?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, Hedo is impossible to stay in front of it seems.

Finally get a stop and Dwight gets the rebound. Too bad. Hopefully he misses these upcoming free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Rashard Lewis is COLD BLOODED!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

[email protected] Beasley leaving Lewis.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, bricking every shot now


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

cant hit a shot when it counts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That might be game. Damn.

Have the Magic missed a 3 in this half?


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Good look Hedo, nice finish Dwight! :clap:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

great effort tonight



too bad effort doesn't count in the standings


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why was Wade not taking the ball to the hoop on those previous possessions?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That missed free throw by Wade was big.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

C'mon JJ, lets at least knock one down!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

damn you


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, Cook's shot always looks like its going to go in.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Cook used to make those crazy 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit.

Sucks to lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Couldnt have asked for a better shot there for DQ. Too bad he's still ice cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 101-96

Tough loss. Magic just went crazy from 3 in the 2nd. They went 8-12 from 3 and most of those misses came early in the half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The magic buckeled down when it counted. Championship califber teams do that..like we use to do in 05-06...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Not too pleased with the Magic's performance tonight, but at least they pulled out the W.

Wade with another amazing game, but not alot of support tonight. Hopefully Philadelphia loses so Miami can stay in that 5 slot.


If the rest of the teams had the fanbase the Heat have on here, these forums would be a better place.

With that said, im off to bed. Peace! eace:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sigh, nice effort, but pitiful FT shooting. I really wanted a win tonight for the Zoster.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Man, Cook's shot always looks like its going to go in.


He has great shooting form. I don't know why they just won't drop for him. Incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We're just not there yet. We really, really need to keep that 5th spot. If we make it past the Hawks, we can beat the Cavs... Not the Magic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> [email protected] Beasley leaving Lewis.


He had his eyes on Dwight instead of the ball. You could see on the replay that he notices the ball being swung to Lewis a little too late and that cost us.


MB30 said:


> Why was Wade not taking the ball to the hoop on those previous possessions?


The 1st one I dont know. He rushed a couple of them I thought. The step back was nice. He drove the lane and did the half spin, step back shot that he usually makes.

But he had so much success driving the ball to the rim in the 2nd half. I dont know why he settled late in the game.

Tough road trip coming up. We havent won a regular season game in Dallas in years. Charlotte is playing very well of late and have had some big wins in the past couple of weeks, and Washington has Arenas back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Sigh, nice effort, but pitiful FT shooting. I really wanted a win tonight for the Zoster.


Yeah, all I keep thinking of right now is the 3 missed free throws by Mario late in the 1st half. But other than that, Mario played great in the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade3 said:


> He had his eyes on Dwight instead of the ball. You could see on the replay that he notices the ball being swung to Lewis a little too late and that cost us.


I don't know if you can nitpick too much on this. Yes, Beasley was a split second late on that rotation, but 9 times out of 10 its enough. The Magic just made a great cross court pass which is risky with ballhawks like Wade on the floor and Lewis is just not going to be bothered on most closeouts. He's 6'10" and is paid 126 million to be a matchup nightmare and make that shot.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah I don't see how you can blame that on Bease. Hedo+Lewis are a matchup nightmare for us. Lewis was on fire and it didn't really matter who was guarding him tonight.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> He had his eyes on Dwight instead of the ball. You could see on the replay that he notices the ball being swung to Lewis a little too late and that cost us.
> 
> The 1st one I dont know. He rushed a couple of them I thought. The step back was nice. He drove the lane and did the half spin, step back shot that he usually makes.
> *
> ...


I honestly think this has a big reason to do, besides the magic just knockin down 3s in crunch time, why we lost. 

Yes, Dwade scored 42, and yes he is a superstar but he took quite a few 1 on 1 jumpers extremely early in the shot clock, with barely anyone in position to rebound, one in particular when we were up 2 or 3, hurt us, as he missed, and the magic sunk a 3 the other way. I hate that many people put the blame on our "supporting cast" (this rant is aimed at the radio personnel here in Miami) yet Wade took 34 shots, and the timing of alot of the misses IMO was costly. the free throws hurt us as well, but wade was 10/13 which isnt stellar but solid enough. 

So due to being a superstar, just like when you get all the credit in the world for winning games, you gotta take the heat for settling for bad shots. It goes both ways. I don't wanna hear our supporting casts sucked in this game because most of em shot at least in the high 40% and contributed when they got the ball. (save for cook, who has had his struggles) /end rant

Tough loss, but well played, the magic just got some key shots to drop tonight (especially in the 2nd half), we play like this against most any other team and we'd likely be in the W column.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, its definitely nitpicking with Beasley. But he's still got to keep his eyes on the ball.


----------

